# Sportsmens Buck Permit success



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I heard this is the Sportsmens Permit buck. Hes 41.5" inches wide and is 13x13. WHAT A MONSTER BUCK!!!


----------



## ridgetops (Sep 16, 2007)

Now that a great looking buck!


----------



## chuckler (Sep 30, 2007)

Another fantastic Henry's buck! That area sure produces some monsters in recent years.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

WOW :shock:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

The picture ought to make the trophy hunters jealous and the baby deer killers will be saying if only he was way smaller and younger then he would be goooooooood eating!!!!

I just ate a steak from my old Wyoming buck and he is very delicious.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

WOW :shock: +1 or 2


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Dang!


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

This buck was shot by the brother of one of my students...it is great to see a trophy animal and the sportsmen's tag not filled by a client of a guide...great DYI hunt!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't like him.... too much mass and too many points... whatever happened to a nice clean four point?? 

*JUST KIDDING!!! * That is an amazing buck.... really spectacular. Nice that the guy did it DIY too. You gotta respect those kind of results.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

it doesn't look like he did it himself at all. looks to me like he had a posse with him as well....

not that i blame him if i drew that tag i would ask for as much help as possible to get a deer like that for the wall. congrats either way DIY or with an outfitter great deer.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

callofthewild said:


> it doesn't look like he did it himself at all. looks to me like he had a posse with him as well....
> 
> not that i blame him if i drew that tag i would ask for as much help as possible to get a deer like that for the wall. congrats either way DIY or with an outfitter great deer.


It looks to me like there is a lot of family resemblence in that possee.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

callofthewild said:


> it doesn't look like he did it himself at all. looks to me like he had a posse with him as well....
> 
> not that i blame him if i drew that tag i would ask for as much help as possible to get a deer like that for the wall. congrats either way DIY or with an outfitter great deer.


+1 1/8

I am always confused on the term "DYI", does it really mean do it *yourself*, or merely a distiction of not using a guide/outfitter? I have no desire to take away from this hunters success, but when comments like:


> it is great to see a trophy animal and the sportsmen's tag not filled by a client of a guide...great DYI hunt!


 are made it makes me chuckle a bit. I suppose a local with lots of family/friends helping out is somehow more 'pure' than a non-res employing one or two guides, just not sure why. :? Maybe Mr wyo2ut can explain it to me. :roll: Being as he enjoys posting how 'clueless I am so often.

I should say I enjoy seeing 'average joes' kill the biggest/baddest critters, as I hope to get 'lucky' someday myself.

PRO


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> This buck was shot by the brother of one of my students...it is great to see a trophy animal and the sportsmen's tag not filled by a client of a guide...great DYI hunt!


     :cry *-HELP!-*


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

weak forks


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I am always confused on the term "DYI", does it really mean do it *yourself*, or merely a distiction of not using a guide/outfitter?


I don't know about anyone else but to me it means getting myself on an animal, no help, other than a friend or two that might be with me glassing, certainly no large crowd of folks covering a large area to find a deer FOR me.... That, at least in my book, doesn't count as DIY. Having friends and family help you pack it out doesn't take away the fact that you "did the hunt" by yourself, depending on you to make it happen..... I think thats the big difference between the DIY guys, "gangs" of hunters, and the outfitter needed crowd. If folks want to use an outfitter, thats no big deal....I'm not down with paying somebody to put me on critters but I don't expect anyone else to have the same beliefs or whatever that I choose to follow. The guys are right in that outfitted hunt or not, it is a nice deer. 8)


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > I am always confused on the term "DYI", does it really mean do it *yourself*, or merely a distiction of not using a guide/outfitter?
> ...


So, using your definition this was NOT a DIY hunt. I agree with your definition by the way. I do NOT consider having family/friends looking and locating animals any different than a couple of guides doing the SAME exact thing. JMHO.

I find it perplexing how I and others get jumped and called to the floor for mocking rifle hunters, saying it is not healthy to 'divide' hunters. Isn't making remarks about DIY as opposed to guided hunters doing *atleast* as much 'damage' to the unity and outlook for hunting? What I see is a MAJOR double standard.

PRO


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

:shock: :shock: :shock: 

I'd just like a chance at some of the bucks the guy must've turned down to get that one!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Great job, Newby's !



> by wyoming2utah on Mon Oct 29, 2007 11:52 am
> 
> This buck was shot by the brother of one of my students...it is great to see a trophy animal and the sportsmen's tag not filled by a client of a guide...great DYI hunt!


So Shad's one of your student, just sorta know them.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

That buck is okay I guess. I have shot better ones.....................on my playstation.  
Great buck!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I guess I should say a little more than Great Job. He is an good sized buck but really isn't what I like not to say I wouldn't shoot him but to tell you the truth I like taller more than wider.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

I think there is a huge distinction, and I don't think it divides hunters. Here is the distinction: A TRUE DIY hunt (DYI actually stands for do yourself in) is one where the hunter does the main ingredient of hunting, find the buck, pattern the buck, figure out where you need to be to get a shot at the buck, and then executing the plan. If you bring a brother, sister or friend in to 'spot' while you stock, or use a friend to plug a hole in the escape route, then it is your buck, you did it yourself. The other option is with friends, family or a guide, if anyone else "figures" out the buck by locating it, learning it, and simply getting a shooter in place whom might be the lucky tag holder, or client, or whatever, that is still a great coup, but it is not as "pure" (using Pro's word) as being the actual hunter. There is simply a difference between hunting and shooting, and although holding the tag, and holding the gun are essential parts of the harvest, being the hunter is the more pure, or honorable element of hunting. For that purpose, when someone does hire a guide, they do so knowing he is a great 'hunter', and excpects that guide to fulfill his role of being a hunter so that the tag holder can have a successful shoot. Either way, it is both considered (generally) hunting, and since we are all hunters, we are united in that way, but I do believe there is a distinction, and I take note of that when the story accompanies the picture.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

-BaHa!-


#1DEER 1-I said:


> I guess I should say a little more than Great Job. He is an good sized buck but really isn't what I like not to say I wouldn't shoot him but to tell you the truth I like taller more than wider.


 -BaHa!-


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

What EPEK said. 

And whatever discussion aside, that is an amazing buck. Thanks for sharing the pics. Very nice.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

So using EPEK's definition and reading the story on this buck: https://www.christensenarms.com/prostaf ... tes-5.html

Is it DYI or not? _(O)_

PRO


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

There isnt a difference between a guided hunt and this hunt. If you are an out of stater and you dont have time to learn the area because of time issues. People sometimes dont even have time to scout a lot and they live 1 hour away from their honey hole so why do people expect someone who doesnt even live in the state to do all his own scouting???????

That out of stater would be stupid if he had to money for a guide and he didn't hire one. With a guide he just increased his success rate because he hired someone who knows the area and the type of trophy animals in that area. If you were to go to Alaska then would you hire a guide???? If you went to Africa would you have guides????

Elkhunter22 had guides in Africa, it might be a requirement, Hes a good hunter, but I wonder how successful he would have been on a non guided DIY hunt like you guys always talk about.

Even deep sea fishermen have guides.....is it because they can't fish and need help or it is because they are unfamiliar with the area and are willing to pay someone to help make their fishing trip be more successful?


----------



## RuttCrazed (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> So using EPEK's definition and reading the story on this buck: https://www.christensenarms.com/prostaf ... tes-5.html
> 
> *Is it DYI or not?* _(O)_
> 
> PRO


NO! Maybe they could have tied it up for him so he could sleep in. :roll:

Rut


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

RuttCrazed said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > So using EPEK's definition and reading the story on this buck: https://www.christensenarms.com/prostaf ... tes-5.html
> ...


 *-HELP!-* Please explain your 'brilliant' answer. :?

PRO


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> RuttCrazed said:
> 
> 
> > proutdoors said:
> ...


He did, His name is at the top of the post. *(())* *()*


----------



## RuttCrazed (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> RuttCrazed said:
> 
> 
> > proutdoors said:
> ...


What part of my answer didn't you get? You asked if it was DIY or not, I said NOT. These guys were riding thier horses around, saw a big buck, put it to bed and then went and called the tag holder who rode up and shot it! If they were lion hunting they would be getting a ticket right now instead of a magazine deal.

Rut


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

See, I took your first post completly wrong. Thanks for clarifying, I agree with your last post by the way. :shock: 

PRO


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

It is a great story, and exactly how I would think the sportsmans tag would go, but it did not sound like he was the hunter on that buck, it sounds like he was the luckiest hunter in the sportsmans tag pool. If his buddies would have had a tag to hunt that area at that time, there would not have been a call made, and the guys that found the deer would have been the ones with the 45" grin. Good for him, really good for him that he had the tag, and had friends that thought of him when they found a buck worthy for the tag. This does not mean he is not a great hunter on his own, but in this instance, he was the shooter, and that is a great feat, but not as impressive as if the story had a high mountain back pack stay in the drainage, find and figure out the deer and out wit him element to it. All harvested deer are out witted, but each story of how that took place has a varrying degree of impressiveness. Very impressive deer, not as impressive of a true DIY hunt so................ no, wyo2utah was wrong to say this was a DIY hunt.


----------



## RuttCrazed (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I agree with your last post by the way. :shock:
> 
> PRO


Please explain that! 8)

Rut


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

First off - cool story and nice buck, no matter what. It is cool.

Now - was this a guided hunt or not? 

I present the following analogy (like any, it has its limitations so just go with it)

Back in the early college days. You are a swinging single dude. Still in good shape, and pretty good with the ladies. So consider the following three scenarios:
1 - You and your buddy head to the local club to pick up dates for the weekend. You've been there before, seen some hotties, and have had considerably succcess there in the past. Upon arrival, you and your buddy head different directions and an hour later, meet up at the car, each with a hottie on your arm and head back to the apartment and all turns out VERY well.
2 - Same buddy. Same club. After an hour, your buddy comes to you, seeing you haven't hooked up with anyone yet. He points to two very fine women over at that table, and says "Dude. We are totally hooked up. The brunette is totally in to me, and that blonde chick is her cousin. She will only go with me to the apartment if I get a date for her cousin." You realize the blonde cousin is VERY hot, better than anything you've been scoping on your own. You agree to take the blonde, and you all head back to the apartment and all turns out VERY well. You thank your buddy for setting you up and wonder who did who the favor.
3 - Same buddy. Same club. You strike out. Discouraged but not dismayed, you swing by Liberty Park on the way back to the apartment, pick up one of those nice women standing near the curb with high heels and a very short skirt (praying it isn't a cop), and take her back to the apartment. You pay her, and the evening turns out VERY well for you. 

What is to be learned from these three scenarios:
Things turned out VERY well for you in each. 
In #1 - you did it on your own, and know that you still have it, and know you can duplicate it in the future.
In #2 - you scored because you have a good buddy, and you scored only as a favor - so you question if you can really do it on your own.
In #3 - you are washed up, can't get any action on your own, so you pay for it. That is the only way you will ever get it.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

There is no way to explain my agreeing with you. It just happens once or twice a year. :lol:

Fish, your analogy is flawed in so many ways it isn't even funny! 

PRO


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

What if the third girl would not take your money?


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

gary all good senarios in my book. but come on and face it you are the only one who could do such a thing on these forums. because everyone wants you for your body.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

> Fish, your analogy is flawed in so many ways it isn't even funny!


????

One case you score on your own merits. 
One case you score because you have a good buddy who sets you up.
One case you score because you pay money to score. Due to whatever circumstances you want to consider - you still pay to score because you cannot score on your own in that situation.

I think it works pretty good.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I like it Garyfish, great analogy.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

> but come on and face it you are the only one who could do such a thing on these forums. because everyone wants you for your body.


I'll gladly refer you to my avatar and signature line.

All I have to say is that it is good I got married when I did. And my incentive to keeping my wife happy, is that at this point, if I had to play the field, it would not work out well at all. At all. :wink:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

That is the most retarded analogy that I have heard of. People dont pay guides because they cant score. GaryFish, would you pay someone to help you hunt in Alaska for Dall sheep, Moose or any other animal or would you feel a lot better doing it yourself and trust your own wits? With a guide you are increasing your success. Doing it yourself then you dont have as good of a chance because you are unfamiliar with the area and you could be a hunting the worst area and you wouldnt even know it until later.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Fish I like your analagies. I agree for the most part. But, I add that if you are not in your hometown (moutnains you are familiar with) in the second and third situation and not familiar with the clubs (mountains). That having a good buddy or paying doesn't mean you can't do it on your own but, that you know to increase your odds of success that sometimes you need help whether it be a friend or PROstitue. :twisted: 

Now PRO before you get mad its all in fun.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Try this one out Fish:

Your first case, the girl was drunk/just rescued from a desereted island/a nympho take your pick, so you just got way lucky and scored on a 'trophy' roll in the hay.

Second case, you know your 'buddy' is a good wingman and brings home 'trophies' all the time, so you ask to ride his coat tails, again you got way lucky and scored on a 'trophy' roll in the hay.

Third case, you are going to be in town for only a few days and you don't want a girlfriend, just a roll in the hay, so you hook up with the best call girl service in town, they send over a beautiful 'trophy' that you can do whatever with, then fly back home w/o no fear of a call about Aunt Flo being late or a burning reminder in your shorts of your good time.

Now, which is the 'real' ladies man? Didn't they all get what they were after and end up happy? Is it really more 'honorable' to take home a ***** that a '*pro*'? :?

PRO


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I would absolutely pay a guide in Alaska. Why? Because I would not be able to score in that situation. Good hunters use guides at times. I can be the best mule deer hunter in the world, but put me on the North Slope of the the Brooks Range after caribou and you bet I'll have a guide. I NEED the guide to score. And that is exactly WHY the analogy works. 

I appear to have struck a sensitive chord comparing guides to prostitutes. Like I said at first, the analogy has its limitations. But in the professional world, I myself am a prostitute of sorts. I perform a service that people cannot perform for themselves, and they pay me to do it. Guides are no different. Laywers are especially no different. Neither are doctors, mechanics, contractors, etc..... We all specialize in a certain field, and people pay us to do things they cannot on their own, for whatever reason. So please don't take offense. It is not intended. It is just presented to make a point. Sure there are flaws. But nothing is perfect.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> That is the most retarded analogy that I have heard of. People dont pay guides because they cant score. GaryFish, would you pay someone to help you hunt in Alaska for Dall sheep, Moose or any other animal or would you feel a lot better doing it yourself and trust your own wits? *With a guide you are increasing your success.* Doing it yourself then you dont have as good of a chance because you are unfamiliar with the area and you could be a hunting the worst area and you wouldnt even know it until later.


Most people I know increase their success of scoring with Prostitutes.  8) Maybe this analogy brings back some bad memories for you coyoteslayer. :wink: Just playing with you brother.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

> Your first case, the girl was drunk/just rescued from a desereted island/a nympho take your pick, so you just got way lucky and scored on a 'trophy' roll in the hay.
> 
> Second case, you know your 'buddy' is a good wingman and brings home 'trophies' all the time, so you ask to ride his coat tails, again you got way lucky and scored on a 'trophy' roll in the hay.
> 
> ...


That's freaking AWESOME!!!!! I hereby yield all analogies involving prostitutes and hunting to the gentleman from Grantsville. Nicely done.

And to answer your question - One you paid for. Free ***** is still free. and *****. but still free.


----------



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

How this kid went about killing this buck is like me saying I am responsible for how good looking my kids came out- my wife did all the work and I was only lucky enough for a brief moment to be the one who pulled the trigger and stratigecally placed the shot! 

We should let Fat Boy Slim and all his Hommies have a one hit wonder, by this time next year no-one will remember this!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow the analogies are flying today. :lol: *OOO* -BaHa!- *(())* -()/-


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

> That's freaking AWESOME!!!!! I hereby yield all analogies involving prostitutes and hunting to the gentleman from Grantsville. Nicely done.


Thanks, I think. :mrgreen:

I am NOT from Grantsville, where all the 'trees' have one branch. I live in Stansbury Park. 

PRO


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

> am NOT from Grantsville, where all the 'trees' have one branch. I live in Stansbury Park.


Fine. Be that way. I rescind the offer.  For a second there, I thought we might be kin! My Great Grandpa Clark owned that old rock house just north - across the highway - from the Millpond. Back when Stansbury Park was where a guy went to hunt pheasants. :wink:


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

If a guy was so good looking and so debonaire that no matter where he went, the 'trophies' would flock around him, and he never needed to 'pay' for trophies, wouldn't this be the same as being such a good hunter that no matter where you went, you could learn the ways of the quarry and always try to do it on your own? So, back to this very good analagy, if, and if means if, a guy felt that he had to score no matter what, and he didn't have enough faith in himself, and just wanted to 'shoot' a trophy, he might pay for a trophy. But if a guy would be more satisfied by going to ........... lets say Alaska (in an area that did not require a guide) and looked at maps, went up and found the herd, and hunted on his own, risking that he might not get to 'shoot', but had a lot of fun in the pursuit, then he may never need to pay to hunt.

I say this, to much emphasis is being placed on the picture of the trophy, and the mount on the wall that justifies any means to the end. My preference, (with an emphasis on 'my') is to hunt.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> > That's freaking AWESOME!!!!! I hereby yield all analogies involving prostitutes and hunting to the gentleman from Grantsville. Nicely done.
> 
> 
> Thanks, I think. :mrgreen:
> ...


......Where they sometimes branch.

Do you know how to circumsize one of them Stansbury fellers? ...............Kick his sister in the chin.  :wink:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

WOW!!!!


o-|| o-|| o-||


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > > That's freaking AWESOME!!!!! I hereby yield all analogies involving prostitutes and hunting to the gentleman from Grantsville. Nicely done.
> ...


I believe this sort of goes to the analagy, but has more to do with poaching.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Epek,
You are absolutely right. I get caught up in the conversation sometimes and the use of degrading (but fun) analogies. I too enjoy the hunt far more than the harvest (PC word). 

Although, since I will probably only be able to hunt once or maybe twice in my life in a place such as Alaska, I will pay for a guide. Nothing is gauranteed when hunting with the bow, even with a guide.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

truemule said:


> Epek,
> You are absolutely right. I get caught up in the conversation sometimes and the use of degrading (but fun) analogies. I too enjoy the hunt far more than the harvest (PC word).
> 
> Although, since I will probably only be able to hunt once or maybe twice in my life in a place such as Alaska, I will pay for a guide. Nothing is gauranteed when hunting with the bow, even with a guide.


I would too, but my mom lives in alaska and her husband knows where the herds are, and I would probably just use him to point me in a direction and hope I don't run into a hungry and angry bear or elf.

The fact that nothing is gauranteed makes not getting into them or not hooking up understandable, and getting into them or better, getting one that much more enjoyable or fullfilling. I will never need to be gauranteed an animal to enjoy the entire experience.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

So that makes you the guy using his freinds good looks to bag a "Hottie" monster.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

That makes me getting into town and asking my moms husband, (probably not in front of my mom) where the best place to pick up trophies is............. and then after paying my cover (getting a tag to make it legal) strutting my stuff.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

> Great analogy, GaryFish BUT I believe Pro is really a PIMP, not a prostitute. He is just procuring what others want, not being what others want.


It's okay, I suppose I am *both* because I AM wanted and folks are willing to pay $1500 and up a day for my 'services. Yeah baby! I used to be a DIY 'pro' but decided to 'unionize' and get more 'bang' for my buck, I said buck not.......k. 

PRO


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Maybe there will be a new show that comes out soon called "Epek and the Eskimo Women"


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Great analogy, GaryFish BUT I believe Pro is really a *PIMP*, not a prostitute. He is just *procuring* what others want, not *being* what others want.[/quote]

I think pro is very good at what he does, and spends a lot of time doing the most rewarding thing you can do in this hunting world. I think he is a great hunter and helps lots of shooters get what they mostly want, but.......................... I can't see him in silky clothing and a fancy hat, maybe the hat, but not the clothing.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > > That's freaking AWESOME!!!!! I hereby yield all analogies involving prostitutes and hunting to the gentleman from Grantsville. Nicely done.
> ...


YOW!!! Man, this conversation sure changed since I put up my DIY definition. :shock: Wow... from nice buck to PRO the 1500 per day pimpdaddy.... Dude, you're way out of my range. I'll just work my "use the body for free" magic to get on critters.... Maybe if I was in one of those one week to live situations... then you'd get to empty my 401K for a hunt. Otherwise,... well, I'll just enjoy your bulls on video.... or not. 8)


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

I think the best analagy so far is comparing guides to lawyers. 

If you go to small claims court(general tag) you might get a lawyer (guide) but more than likely you would represent your self (DIY). If you prepare well and win the case (non-trophy buck) that's great, but not all that impressive since most people represent themselves in small claims court and small(bucks) victories occur quite often. 

If you go to court over a large suite(limited entry tag, goveners tag, etc...), it would make sense to higher a lawyer (guide) because they know the ins and outs of the law (hunting) because it's what they do as a profession. You would expect a higher chance of winning the case(harvest) than if you went it on your own. However if a person chose to represent themeselves and won the case(took a trophy animal) how impressive would that be. 

That's how I look at hiring a guide. To further the analagy, if someone won the large case(trophy) because they hired a good lawyer (guide), that doesn't make them a good lawyer(hunter) just smart for hiring a good lawyer(guide). 

PS No matter what, DIY/Guide the 'hunter' still has to be able to shoot.....and believe me when I say...that's most important part.


----------



## BIG-TNT (Oct 19, 2007)

Thank,s for all the laugh,s


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

> Having said all that, if I were to begin sh*tting C-notes I would definitely call Pro to put me on a Dutton Bull!


Just make sure the money is 'laundered' before handing it over! :mrgreen:

As far as cars go, I have a 64 1/2 Mustang that I am slowly restoring. There are somethings I am unable to do myself, so to ensure the car is 'restored' properly and not merely made 'pretty', I have/will hired experts to do certain things to the car. This in NO way takes away from what I am doing and what the desired outcome is. Which is a show worthy restored American Classic that will lokk dang good when I drive up to the original owner and hand him the keys. The original owner is my dad, this was the first car he ever bought, back in September 1964. the look on his face will not be lessened one bit because I hired a machinist to do some work, or an upholstery man to do some work.

I say to each his own, how many people pay for services they could, if the desire was there, do themselves? I say we ALL do, and we do it every day. If you get personal satisfaction from changing your own oil, go for it. I don't and see it as a waste of my time. Same goes for butchering my elk, I could do it, but that would mean less time doing something I am better at. Same goes for hunting, if a hunter is in another state and has only so many days to be out in the hills, it would be FOOLISH to not increase his productivity if he can and/or if he wants to! We all have talents, we should use those talents and expend most of our time using those talents. If ones 'talent' is to make a pile of money in an office, why should I say that is not as 'honorable' of work as the guy toiling in a coal mine or a farmer? They are all using the talents they have. Same goes for hunting and how we hunt, some are good archers and have the ability to get close to animals by stalking, others are able to sit in a treestand for hours on end (why/how is beyond me) and take just as many animals. Whatever floats your boat, and whatever talents you have, you should JUST DO IT!

PRO


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Pro, every time I read your responses it makes me laugh. You are as quick at typing as you are with your wits.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I just gotta point out here - I threw out the analogy of the hooker, another analogy is presented involving attornies. Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: that a BIG A$$ buck there. congrats to the hunter. I dont care how he got him as long as he did it the right way. i dont care if he had a guide help him or did it by him self with friends and family. we all know we are all just jealous as heck. I know im and you can say your not but you are.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm can say that buck huge, and I not jealous, congrats to the whole of the good group kill, but some good points have been made here.


----------

